
We Got 3k Subscribers in 7 Days with No Budget - sarahkaren2208
https://www.myleon.co/post/how-got-3000-waitlist-subscribers-no-marketing-budget
======
chrismatheson
Small feedback, is this sentence in need of a comma?

> Employee wellness has always been you guessing and eventually missing the
> mark.

